# Colorations: Moonspots and other things...



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

What is the difference between a spot and a moonspot????


----------



## haviris (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is a site I found about moonspots, maybe it will help,
http://www.goatspots.com/moonspots.htm

The only thing I disagree with is they CAN be white! 









(the spots on his butt are moonspots, the rest is just random white, his other side was more obvious)


----------



## haviris (Mar 7, 2011)

I also disagree that "if you have to ask it probably isn't", not saying that isn't often the case, but I've had a few that have stumped me, and I know what a moonspot is!
Here are a few examples, these two were littermate sisters,




(this one was not obvious until she was shaved)




Normally I'd think yes moonspots! The problem, neither parent had moonspots! I know for sure their dad never produced another kid w/ moonspots, and as far as I know their mom didn't either, so were they moonspots? I'll never know.

Then I have this girl this year, out of a moonspotted doe, I might have a better idea on this one when I shave her,


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

I am not sure if that really clarifies it for me... lol.
Basically I am wondering about my little Cali... she is spotted, and has at least 1 black circular spot with a smaller circular brown spot in it....   what would she be termed?


----------



## helmstead (Mar 7, 2011)

Moonspots cannot occur on white...so she's not moonspotted, just dalmation spotted (and WOW!)


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay... I wasn't sure if she would count as primarily white.. as her chest & entire under belly are primarily black with white occassionally swishing through. (and thanks for the wow)   I can't wait to see what her babies look like!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 7, 2011)

If you wanna get technical - she's heavily broken chamoisee with dalmatian spots


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> If you wanna get technical - she's heavily broken chamoisee with dalmatian spots


LOL, I wouldn't know how to get technical, I'm glad *you* do!! 
I am going to copy and paste your description of her onto my farm's website!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

What would Marly's coloration be termed? ( *ETA: Fairly certain this is the buckling that Cali was bred to, hence why I cannot wait to see what her babies look like!* )


----------



## helmstead (Mar 7, 2011)

That's another heavily broken chamoisee or chamoisee with heavy white overlay...either one will work.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

I wish there were a goat's version of "What would our baby look like?"!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

For technical terminology... would Pup be considered white with dalmation spotting?


----------



## helmstead (Mar 7, 2011)

Nope, black and white schwartzhal


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Nope, black and white schwartzhal


I am so glad that I have people like you that can help me make sure I have my babies appropriately termed!  Thank you so much!


----------



## KellyHM (Mar 8, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Nope, black and white schwartzhal


  I think you made up that word.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 8, 2011)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> helmstead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL Nope, I'm not even that weird!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> helmstead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can confirm that it is an actual term for the coloration. Just google it. Some places say it is spelled differently... but Helmstead didn't make it up.


----------

